# freezing fish



## MrEdd (Jul 20, 2008)

I freeze my fish in Qt freezer bags. Made these holders that hold 4 bags until froze, when frozen I can stand up evenly in bottom of freezer. Anyone want info on making them, let me know. MrEdd


----------

